# Pizza Pie: House, Buddies, and Stress



## Tomm (Feb 21, 2018)

So, I've had Pizza Pie for about 2 weeks now. Maybe i just got lucky, but he's a very easy-going bird. I like to test them out right away too see what they may or may not be comfortable with. He got the hang of the house right away. He's not stepping up or coming to me yet, but after a little while of following him around, he eventually hops onto my hand for me to put him back in his cage. He'll fly over to my Cockatoo's cage for a visit, then to my cockatiel, and then the finches.

I'm still working on getting him used to me. What I'm doing right now is just putting my hand inside the cage. He flaps for a few moments and then I get him on my index finger. I rub his chest and head with my thumb and he seems to like it.

He seems to be quite comfortable in his cage, which is pretty neat if I do say so myself. He doesn't mind if Ghost (the cockatoo) or Petey (the cockatiel) come to visit him. He either sings to them or just ignores them and keeps on playing or eating. So far I've had him and Petey sitting together on top of one cage or another. They seem to like chasing each other's tail.

So, so far so good. If Pizza is stressing out at all over his new home, I have yet to see any signs of it.

So, since it finally stopped raining, here's some of them getting some sunshine!

Btw, can someone tell me what color mutation you'd call Pizza Pie?



















Holy smoke! Those files are huge! How do I make them smaller???


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The files are just fine the size they are in your post.
It makes them much easier for others to view so I wouldn't try to reduce the size at all.

Pizza Pie is a cutie! He looks like a Yellow-Faced Sky Blue Normal budgie to me but I'm certainly not one of the experts when it comes to mutations so we'll wait and let them give the correct answer to your question! :laughing2:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. What a cute little guy!

It's actually recommended to not handle your bird for the first two weeks it is home as it is usually submissive because it is terrified. It's also recommended to quarantine your bird from other birds for at least a month to prevent spread of possible diseases.

I noticed you have a lot of wooden dowels in your cages. I suggest you replace these with natural perches of varying widths. Wooden dowels can cause pressure sores.

Be sure to have a read through all the stickies and articles on the forum


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! Pizza Pie is such a cutie!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee is absolutely correct, he looks to be a sky blue yellowface II normal budgie  

What a sweet guy!


----------

